# Beauty and the Beast Blu - Ray



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Guys,

If you're on the fence about buying the Blu - Ray of "Beauty and The Beast" go out and do it. The Blu-Ray is fantastic. Here are some incentives to go out and buy it.

Beauty and The Beast $10 off coupon (expires 10-12-10): http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/promotions/special-offers/batblptw-coupon


Campbell's $5 rebate (Print off two forms especially if you are planning on buying "Toy Story 3" on 11/2/10. http://www.campbellskitchen.com/Resources/pdf/11202CSC_Disney_Kids_Rebate.pdf

Westren Bagel $5 Rebate http://www.westernbagel.com/pdf/certificate.pdf


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I agree. I watched it on Tuesday. They used the restored IMAX version and it looks absolutely fabulous! Well worth adding to the collection.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Got this for myself and my sister got one too... we got the Best Buy ironpack case a few weeks back for it and with the $10 off coupon Disney provided it was almost insane not to buy.

I haven't watched yet... but I noted that it said "3 versions of the movie" on the cover.

Anyone know what the differences are in the 3 versions?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You can get it at Toys R Us for $22.99. If you pre-order Toy Story 3 ($5 deposit), you get an additional $10 off.

With the coupon above, you'd be getting it for $2.99 plus tax (but you have to buy TS3 from there - or you can just never bother to pick up TS3 and it'd be $7.99 plus tax).


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks for the info. This is one of Mrs. Fluffybear favorites and I think would enjoy seeing it again especially in blu


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I just watched the copy I got from Netflix. I've never really been into Disney Princess films, but ordered this up because I'd always heard good things about it. I must say, I was blown away. Definitely worth seeing.


----------

